

New in Cloudera Labs: Google Cloud Dataflow on Apache Spark - crb
http://blog.cloudera.com/blog/2015/01/new-in-cloudera-labs-google-cloud-dataflow-on-apache-spark/

======
crb
Google's blog post: [http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/01/easily-
run-d...](http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/01/easily-run-dataflow-
big-data-pipelines-anywhere-thanks-to-cloudera.html)

